# Sour Cream and Onion Buns/rolls



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

Good day, couple weeks back while reading a post by 

 tx smoker
 he had rolls that really caught my attention. So I asked him about them. They were a package mix from Prepared Pantry. So I tried to find them around here. But no luck. And I did not want to pay the shipping that was asked for . So I found a couple different recipes that sounded ok. But me being me , I blended the 2 to make this one. I should have made only 19 rolls instead of 12, would have been the right size , but the flavor was real nice. 
Had to make these as I also just finished making my Back Bacon and wanted to have a sandwich or 2
So here you are: Not sure if anyone wants it but also a picture of the recipe I put together. If you can't make out my writing just ask, ha ha 








 Fry up , finished half cup of onions,    ( my Cherry and Rhubard jam I just finished in the background )
Here is what is in the dough mix











In greased bowl and let rise covered until doubled, punch down and make into buns ( press down on the dough to make more of a bun shape )and let rise again , in oven with just the light on.
Bake at 350deg. for approx. 25 - 30 minutes, coat with butter, as I like soft crust. cool than eat. I loved the smell of the buns cooked in the house.










Notice there is only 11 on the pan. Mother in law grabbed one and coated the inside with butter , cant believe she did not burn her mouth, Love her so I could not say don't touch. She took 3 more home with her. Ha Ha 

Now For my sandwich using my new Back Bacon and mustard melted mozza , lettuce and my sweet mixed pickles. Not bad at all











Thanks for looking, see my Back Bacon I just posted today also ( on the 15th day ........)

David


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 18, 2021)

Man David, those rolls are absolutely beautiful!! Excellent job and I can only guess they were fantastic.

Robert


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 18, 2021)

Those rolls look amazing! Thank you for sharing !


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 18, 2021)

Wow !  You're on a " roll " . Very nice .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2021)

Beautiful Rolls, David!!
And real nice Sammies too!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 18, 2021)

Putting this on my list of stuff to make. They look perfect


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 18, 2021)

Those are BANGIN Nice

I would make em but my wife hates onions.

Nice job.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2021)

Dang those look good!
Al


----------



## sandyut (Jul 18, 2021)

the rolls and samis look fantastic!  nice work for sure!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 18, 2021)

Darn fine rolls David! Like!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 18, 2021)

Those look perfect David, Like! I've got that website saved and just waiting to order enough of their goods to get free shipping, want to try their pizza dough also. RAY


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 18, 2021)

The rolls look great. Im surprised the dough needed more Salt, using the Soup mix...JJ


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Man David, those rolls are absolutely beautiful!! Excellent job and I can only guess they were fantastic.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert for the like and the comment, these were inspired by you and your post couple weeks back
Yes they were great but a little small, next time less buns per batch

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Those rolls look amazing! Thank you for sharing !


Thanks kilo for the like and the comment. Your welcome and they were good

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Wow !  You're on a " roll " . Very nice .


Thanks chopsaw for the like and the comment and the pun......lol

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Beautiful Rolls, David!!
> And real nice Sammies too!!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks John for the like and the comment, they were good just had couple more for lunch today

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Putting this on my list of stuff to make. They look perfect


Thanks Smoking for the comment, try them , i love the fried onion in the buns

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Those are BANGIN Nice
> 
> I would make em but my wife hates onions.
> 
> Nice job.


Thanks SWFL for the like and the comment, yes these are all about the onions. 

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Dang those look good!
> Al


Thanks Al for the like and the comment, remind me of the onion bagels I used to get , love them

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

sandyut said:


> the rolls and samis look fantastic!  nice work for sure!


Thanks Sandy for the like and the comment, I really enjoyed them

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Darn fine rolls David! Like!


Thanks Steve for the like and the comment, yes its a keeper recipe for sure

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Those look perfect David, Like! I've got that website saved and just waiting to order enough of their goods to get free shipping, want to try their pizza dough also. RAY


Thanks Ray for the like and the comment
I could not find them around here and shipping to Canada .....no 
but this recipe turned out ok

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> The rolls look great. Im surprised the dough needed more Salt, using the Soup mix...JJ


Thanks JJ for the like and the comment
 When I added everything that was my first thought that this would be too strong on the salt, especially with the soup mix. I was surprised it is not. And I try not to cook with too much salt for the last few years, just because. I like people to add there own in /on most meals. Only use it when I think it needs it.
 So in the buns I thought i would follow the recipe the first time than change if needed next time. I will leave it the way it stands . Not too bad

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

Thanks 


 D.W.



 kruizer



 Central PA Cowboy

for the likes

David


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 18, 2021)

Awesome looking rolls!  I would be glad to eat a sammich with those!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 18, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> Awesome looking rolls!  I would be glad to eat a sammich with those!


Thanks eddie for the like and the comment, yes I like this bun.  but I am an onion fan

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 19, 2021)

Thanks


 chef jimmyj



 chopsaw

for the extra likes, means a lot that you are reading and commenting on my smokes/cooks and helping me to adjust or to say that it sounds right. 
And make sure that I am not telling someone else that might read my way of doing things the wrong information. I am always open for help and suggestions
That is how I have found and done some of my meals here
This  ( SMF )place rocks and all the members

David


----------

